# Cheap and easy access control



## Dirty Dog (Oct 3, 2014)

Like all responsible gun owners, we think that controlling access to firearms is important. Especially given that we have small grandchildren running around. We each have a gunvault on our side of the bed. Hers hold her Bersa Thunder 380 (also her everyday carry weapon) and a spare mag. Mine holds a Ruger P95 equipped with a streamlight light/laser combo and a couple extra mags. But there are a couple of rifles and a few more handguns in the house. Plus ammo. And toxic cleaning supplies. 

What to do?

I thought about buying a big gun safe, but honestly I cannot see spending a couple thousand dollars on a metal box. These are not heirlooms or rare weapons. They're common, easily replaced (and covered by homeowners insurance) guns. 

So here's the solution I came up with. 

Our master suite is in the basement. We work nights, and it's quite down there for day sleepers... And there's a little closet built in under the stairs that's never really been used. I decided I could turn that into a reasonably secure space.
I put up 1/2" plywood (let's face it, you can kick a hole in drywall, but not plywood), then textured and painted. I removed the regular door latch and installed a keypad. I've put in a couple shelves, and I'm making more (notched for rifles, etc). I've moved a few things in to see how it looks, but finishing the shelves will have to wait till we get back from Bonaire.

You could break in with an axe, certainly, but as a way to control access I think this works pretty well. A walk-in gun safe for about $200.

View attachment $keypad.jpg View attachment $saferoom.jpg


----------



## donald1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe a clothes s rack will help and have a bunch of clothes on it so at first you don't see guns,  just a bunch of clothes


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 3, 2014)

donald1 said:


> Maybe a clothes s rack will help and have a bunch of clothes on it so at first you don't see guns,  just a bunch of clothes



Who would believe that I had a keypad lock on a clothes closet?


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice Dirty Dog,*

It is very important to have security and control of your firearms*.  I utilize several things myself.  I do have a large gun safe in the master suite that is hidden fairly well unless you do a full thorough search of the bedroom.  I have also singular lock boxes with finger codes for certain guns for easy access in the master suite "panic room".  As well as a custom made finger code access night stand lock for my firearm utilized by the bed stand. As a firearm owner you owe it to everyone in your house to have control of your firearms at all times.  That way there should not be any accidents!  This is very, very, very important!


----------



## Blindside (Oct 4, 2014)

Make sure to hide the hinges on your door as it looks like it is opening out.  It does no good to have a lock if you can simply knock out your hinge pins.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 12, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Nice Dirty Dog,*
> 
> It is very important to have security and control of your firearms*.  I utilize several things myself.  I do have a large gun safe in the master suite that is hidden fairly well unless you do a full thorough search of the bedroom.  I have also singular lock boxes with finger codes for certain guns for easy access in the master suite "panic room".  As well as a custom made finger code access night stand lock for my firearm utilized by the bed stand. As a firearm owner you owe it to everyone in your house to have control of your firearms at all times.  That way there should not be any accidents!  This is very, very, very important!



That's exactly what this is intended to do; prevent unintended access by visitors and small children.



Blindside said:


> Make sure to hide the hinges on your door as it looks like it is opening out.  It does no good to have a lock if you can simply knock out your hinge pins.



It's a wooden door. Anybody who is determined will be able to get in. It's not intended to stop thieves. As I said originally, none of these guns are antiques, heirlooms, or in any way unusual. They're easily replaced and covered by homeowners insurance. I don't think I need to worry about one of the grandkids knocking out the hinge pins.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 13, 2014)

Im not yet able to afford one of those really good metal boxes but if I could afford it now I would get one. Even if my guns are ensured and replaceable my main concern if they're stolen is if they're used in crime. I wouldn't want an innocent person killed with any of my guns. The door lock is good and right now I am using something similar but I will get a really secure safe, possibly a Fort Knox safe, when I can afford it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 13, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Im not yet able to afford one of those really good metal boxes but if I could afford it now I would get one. Even if my guns are ensured and replaceable my main concern if they're stolen is if they're used in crime. I wouldn't want an innocent person killed with any of my guns. The door lock is good and right now I am using something similar but I will get a really secure safe, possibly a Fort Knox safe, when I can afford it.



The internet is loaded with proof that those really are not significantly more secure than my reinforced closet. A quick stroll through YouTube will show innumerable examples of how to defeat these safes. Yes, they control access. So does my closet. But unless you're will to spend the price of a used car on a safe, it's not likely to be significantly more difficult to pop open than my closet. 

The only real advantage of these boxes is their fire resistance, if you're storing papers in your gun safe. I'm not. I have a separate fire safe as well as a safe deposit box for those sorts of things.

And if someone is looking for a gun to commit a crime, there are far easier ways to get one than stealing mine.


----------

